# Late Cold Front Tues/Wed



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

Did anyone hear the weatherman tonight say the temp. maybe in the high 30's Wednesday? Enough with the yo-yo temps. If it gets to 38 it will break the record. The young vegs don't like that. Hope they are wrong again.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know but I'm further north than you & there saying 44 here. But you never know. I don't want it but as long as it doesn't freeze I can deal with it. So far its been a great spring. Hoping for some rain Sunday.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been watching this next front for several days now...well before the last one. It may be very dangerous to our gardens depending on your location. Two nights in the 30's with Tuesday night the lowest at 37 degrees. 

That's dangerously close to frost conditions.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I've been watching this next front for several days now...well before the last one. It may be very dangerous to our gardens depending on your location. Two nights in the 30's with Tuesday night the lowest at 37 degrees.
> 
> That's dangerously close to frost conditions.


I've seen 40 & feel like 32 the lowest & the next nite 42. It will be chilly but last front they were way off in our favor. Lord please don't let it freeze.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Small Pecan have leaves but the very old have just budded out so I doubt any harsh weather for our gardens. My tomatoes plants are knee high and full of flowers. Better not mess up maters


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoa nilly! The weather head is now saying 36 monday morning at 600 am. Only for an hour. I don't think it will hurt the plants. There pretty big now well the matters that is.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Down to 35 deg. now in the forecast. That means frost at ground level on a clear night. 

Guess its time to think about protection.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Low 30's in the Hill country.:hairout:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Down to 35 deg. now in the forecast. That means frost at ground level on a clear night.
> 
> Guess its time to think about protection.


Its suppose to be cloudy here. I'm gonna let em ride.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

According to weather.com "home and garden forecast", low of 38 and the frost risk for Huntsville is none. So I guess I will just not do any covering/protection and see what happens.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> According to weather.com "home and garden forecast", low of 38 and the frost risk for Huntsville is none. So I guess I will just not do any covering/protection and see what happens.


Me too!! Sure hope it doesn't freeze. My plants were looking good.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Frost hardly ever form if its windy so you may get lucky..Cause here its windy big time


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Years of gardening has taught me to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. My tenders are covered in hay. 

I've never had a spring yet where I didn't have to protect against a late frost/freeze....and this one will not be any different. 

It will frost tonight around here and very likely will have a light freeze in some spots tomorrow night as well. Out in the country its usually a couple of degrees below the city forecast and right now the city forecast for Livingston tonight is 34 deg.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not looking good for parts of the Hill country!

...FREEZE WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 10 AM CDT TUESDAY... * TEMPERATURE...LOW TEMPERATURES FROM 28 TO 32. * IMPACTS...TAKE ACTION TO PROTECT SENSITIVE PLANTS AND PETS. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... A FREEZE WARNING MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE IMMINENT OR HIGHLY LIKELY. THESE CONDITIONS WILL KILL CROPS AND OTHER SENSITIVE VEGETATION.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its 3 am & 43 here. Its cold but think I'll be ok here. Still have one more night to go.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

AHHH! No frost. It was 40 in the chicken coop.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It was 35 deg. here at sunrise...too close for comfort.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> It was 35 deg. here at sunrise...too close for comfort.


Thats cutting it real close. Hopefully, tonight will be a few degrees warmer. I'm thinking it will. Go away old man winter we are trying to grow some food here.
I had to tie up matters again. Dang wind was pumping yesterday.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> It was 35 deg. here at sunrise...too close for comfort.


Yep my guess tonight could be worse.Clear and probably no wind...We got away with 42 at my place


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Yep my guess tonight could be worse.Clear and probably no wind...We got away with 42 at my place


Actually, atleast here there saying 1 degree warmer. I'll take it then a warm up.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Years of gardening has taught me to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. My tenders are covered in hay.
> 
> I've never had a spring yet where I didn't have to protect against a late frost/freeze....and this one will not be any different.
> 
> It will frost tonight around here and very likely will have a light freeze in some spots tomorrow night as well. Out in the country its usually a couple of degrees below the city forecast and right now the city forecast for Livingston tonight is 34 deg.


ML, do you leave the hay for mulch after the cold weather moves on?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> ML, do you leave the hay for mulch after the cold weather moves on?


 Yes, exactly. Tomatoes seem to like the heavy mulch anyway.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, exactly. Tomatoes seem to like the heavy mulch anyway.


Great. This will help the small plants deal with the winds we've been having.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just scraped by with a little burn on the edge of a few of the most tender leaves. Must have been right at freezing last night. Maybe tonight we will be ok.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It was just above freezing here at 33 deg this am when I turned on the sprinkler system. Frost was forming at ground levels so it was freezing there. 

This is the closest I've ever seen Pecan trees get to being caught by the cold. What a spring we have had.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It was a repeat of yesterday morning here. No frost. Glad I skated through. Warm weather ahead.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, exactly. Tomatoes seem to like the heavy mulch anyway.


How long do you wait after you put your maters in the ground before you put hay or mulch around them? I have heard that you should wait as much as 4 or 5 weeks?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shoalnuff said:


> How long do you wait after you put your maters in the ground before you put hay or mulch around them? I have heard that you should wait as much as 4 or 5 weeks?


 I would use mulch around them. I used black plastic.
You can do it from the get go.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's the thing about gardening...there's more than one way to do it. Personally I hate black plastic because I feel its just not natural and kills soil microbes. 

Most of my tomatoes are about two feet, some less. They should be good to go now until late summer when I have to yank them out and put it peas for cover crop. From this point on, they will be very low maintenance. Just bring out the salt shaker and enjoy.

p.s. one side benefit of the hay mulch is protection against extreme winds, like we've had this spring. With the mulch, the wind is a non factor.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Great info guys. I was lucky with this last cold front and didn't loose a plant I'm guessing i sould be looking at maybe side dressing all my plants with my free manure/hay mix that i've been getting from my neighbor? I'm also guessing i should start this in a couple of weeks??? Or should i start this now??? Thanks again!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually use Black Plastic in the spring & hay in the fall. The black plastic heats the ground up, plus no weeding. I use b plastic for melons, maters, & peppers. Like Lark said there's a million ways to skin a cat. I've had good luck with the plastic it also holds moisture. I like hay just don't have any right now. 
I would of put some around my plants for the freeze but I didn't have any & really didn't think it was gonna freeze. Got lucky it didn't freeze.
I think we are good to go now.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

shoalnuff said:


> .... I'm guessing i sould be looking at maybe side dressing all my plants with my free manure/hay mix that i've been getting from my neighbor? ...


 The down side is if its a grass hay, i.e. Bahia, you will get seeds. I have Bahia and just till it in at the end of the season and weeds aren't a problem....but if left untended for a season, it could be a problem.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ....I think we are good to go now.


 Stick a fork in him cause Old Man Winter is done!!:doowapsta

I've got part of a bale I can bring when pick up birds...if you want it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Stick a fork in him cause Old Man Winter is done!!:doowapsta
> 
> I've got part of a bale I can bring when pick up birds...if you want it.


I should get a cut by then. Thanks! Eggs in the bator now.
I think he's history as well. I still gotta cage my maters.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Stick a fork in him cause Old Man Winter is done!!:doowapsta
> 
> I've got part of a bale I can bring when pick up birds...if you want it.


It's currently 11F in Peawanuck Ontario. Never say done.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> It's currently 11F in Peawanuck Ontario. Never say done.:rotfl:


Thats why I live in Texas LOL


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncovered my garden this morning and the tomatoes, peppers and eggplant made it fine. I use 5 gallon buckets with the bottoms cut out to protect my plants from the wind. When it gets cold, I cover the plant with a couple of sheets of newspaper and put on the lid loosely or use a paper feed sack if the plants are too tall. They fit snugly over the 5 gallon buckets and are good down in the low 20's for those February planters.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I checked my little plot yesterday evening and it is relatively unscathed. Some of the okra and cukes got zapped a little, but I gave it a good watering so I think that I won't lose more than a couple of plants. So pretty much no damage. SLID by on that one.


----------

